
In this sports betting company, the winners are called 'problem customers' - empressplay
https://www.abc.net.au/news/2019-12-05/bet365-whistleblower-says-winners-given-delays/11768486
======
Bostonian
Of course businesses show unprofitable customers the door. For example, if you
return too many products from Amazon, they will close your account
[https://www.usatoday.com/story/tech/talkingtech/2018/05/23/a...](https://www.usatoday.com/story/tech/talkingtech/2018/05/23/amazon-
bans-customers-who-return-too-many-orders/636089002/) .

